# Nitro T3



## Savannah20 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey ya'll i'm a 20 year old female. i'm 5'6" 112 pounds. i need to gain weight/muscle. as fast as possible. i am currently starting creatine and a protein supp. powder. My friend bought me a bottle of Nitro T3. Will this make me manly? i don't really want that. what about DHEA? and Just pure Tribulus? Thanks and any ideas on my diet would be great. not afraid of bulking or worried about the excess fat as i could always cut later.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 19, 2005)

How much weight do you need to gain?

You can change your diet to meet your needs...





Your hot...


----------



## Savannah20 (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm looking to gain as much as possible. turn it into muscle. what do you know about test. boosters? would it be a bad idea for a woman to use them?......and thank you.


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 19, 2005)

Most OTC Test boosters have some form of anti-estrogen in them.  So you would be altering the levels of estrogen in your body.  If you don't want that you would need to find one that didn't have an anti-estrogen.  T3 I think has two anti-estrogens, zma, tribulus and some other stuff.


----------



## Savannah20 (Oct 19, 2005)

okay so decreasing my estrogen and increasing testosterone would be bad. i mean i'd probably make gains but i'll probably have androgenic side effects . (ie. hair growth on face deepening of voice??


----------



## Devlin (Oct 19, 2005)

Stay away from the steriods, they will screw a woman up big time.  Read some of the posts in the anabolic section here to read what some of the guys go thru on steriods.  

I agree with BigDyl...change your diet to meets your needs.  Watch your caffine intake and if you are taking anything with ephedra it will inhibit your bulking.  I may be wrong, but DHEA will make you loose weight not gain it.

Ohh to be 5'6 and 112 lbs...I wish I could get back down to 112lbs  .


----------



## Savannah20 (Oct 19, 2005)

aww okay so i will mark test boosters off my list..don't wanna be a freaky man chick. thanks alot.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 19, 2005)

Plus keep in mind, if you mess with your estrogen levels you are going to screw your menstral cycle up.  

Why do you say you need to gain weight/muscle as fast and as much as possible?  Why the big rush? 

I think some others will agree with me, if you put weight on fast,  it's going to be fat. So instead it would be better to eat a lot of healthly foods and continue to train so you put on lean muscle mass, but that going to take longer.  

If I were you, I would take the longer route by eating lots of healthly foods and training.  I used to laugh at your age when people told me one day I wouldn't be so thin (I'm 5'4" and used to weight 108lbs), that it will catch up to me fast...to just wait until I turned 30.  I so wish I had listened, had started to eat more healthly then and had trained routinely since they were right it does catch up if one isn't careful.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 19, 2005)

Its all diet, us guys are all looking for the next big "t-booster". Dont get caught up in that crap, its seriously all diet. Now excuse me whilst I pop my 3 AMRX caps...


----------



## RoCk79 (Oct 20, 2005)

I saw your yahoo picture, what in the world would you want to gain so much weight for???


----------



## Savannah20 (Oct 20, 2005)

I wanna compete. my brother and sister do and it's just something i love as well...just can't see to put on the weight


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 20, 2005)

savannah...you are hot and look great the way you are, but if you want to compete why don't you just ask your family for guidance instead of us....asumming they compete like you said.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 20, 2005)

Savannah20 said:
			
		

> I wanna compete. my brother and sister do and it's just something i love as well...just can't see to put on the weight



Do you have a boyfriend?


----------



## Savannah20 (Oct 20, 2005)

No i don't have a boyfriend, and i moved away from my family and they don't have much knowledge on how to gain weight, they were all fine in that area when they started.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 20, 2005)

you should start with your diet, i.e. increase your protein intake, maybe use creatine, and of course focus on proper training.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 21, 2005)

Savannah20 said:
			
		

> No i don't have a boyfriend.



Do you want one?


----------



## CadenPayne (Oct 21, 2005)

lol. of course i want one


----------



## CadenPayne (Oct 21, 2005)

sorry on my brothers name. don't freak out on me. my yahoo messenger is savannah1719@yahoo.com if anyone wants to contact me. thanks ya'll


----------



## Curlingcadys (Oct 21, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Stay away from the steriods, they will screw a woman up big time. Read some of the posts in the anabolic section here to read what some of the guys go thru on steriods.
> 
> I agree with BigDyl...change your diet to meets your needs.  *Watch your caffine intake* and if you are taking anything with ephedra it will inhibit your bulking. I may be wrong, but DHEA will make you loose weight not gain it.
> 
> Ohh to be 5'6 and 112 lbs...I wish I could get back down to 112lbs  .


  excuse my "retardedness"(webster just put it in his book) but whats the problem with caffeine? I've always seemed to progress in gains and I typically have a minimum of a 12 cup pot of coffee at least 5 days a week.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I may be wrong, but DHEA will make you loose weight not gain it.



you are thinking of 7-Keto-DHEA

www.bodybuilding.com/store/7keto.html


----------



## CadenPayne (Oct 21, 2005)

So what does normal DHEA do? anything? that's what my girlfriend was intersted in


----------



## Arnold (Oct 22, 2005)

CadenPayne said:
			
		

> So what does normal DHEA do? anything? that's what my girlfriend was intersted in



www.bodybuilding.com/store/dhea.html


----------



## LiftHardVA (Oct 22, 2005)

As far as the nitro T3 goes its a great product but not designed for women...DO NOT TAKE!  It wont make you manly its just tribulis and that evil NO2 product combined this wouldn't help you one bit.  The other post was correct it will screw with your cycle big time.  but it could even give you a surge a phyto-estrogens which when you stop taking the product could greatly increase you chances of breast cancer.  And for the DHEA at your age and being female your body is producing all it needs, its old men (30-dead)  that should be taking this hormone, because we stop making at about the age of 21. you will just send it straight to the toilet. Do avoid caffeine  althought it is a great training tool try to avoid while gaining weight instead use it to shed later on.  Then there's Creatine  there are 2 types of creatine in the world today the is Super Pump 250  and everything else.  i work for GNC and taken them all i highly recommend this to anyone and everyone for gaining weight.  just remember the fun of this sport it takes time, alot more time if you don't juice but its much more fun when you've done it on your own.  like every one said eat right!  and what no one else said work out hard thats where the muscle comes from.  if your lost in that area read body for life by bill Phillips (ex CEO of EAS)  just don't buy from eas they became evil and greedy which is why bill left.  i hope all my ranting is useful and good luck.   P.S  I love to see girls my age that are as into the sport as i am.  convince your girlfriends,  a nice body should be bigger than yours forget all the little model boys weighing 110 pounds with the 12 pack  (6muscle6Ribs)yuk


----------



## Devlin (Oct 22, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> excuse my "retardedness"(webster just put it in his book) but whats the problem with caffeine? I've always seemed to progress in gains and *I typically have a minimum of a 12 cup pot of coffee at least 5 days a week*.



12 cups of coffee 5 days a week 

Caffeine is a stimulant so it tends to "speed" a person up which is why it is typically used during cutting cycles.  Too much caffeine can also affect a person's heart and cause sudden heart attacks, irregular heartbeats, faint feeling.  Look back to why the governemnt tried to pull ephedra (which is caffeine) off the market...it was do to sudden deaths of young athletes.

Lifthardva...if you think 30 is old, just wait to you hit it and then you will consider it very young.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 22, 2005)

CadenPayne said:
			
		

> sorry on my brothers name. don't freak out on me. my yahoo messenger is savannah1719@yahoo.com if anyone wants to contact me. thanks ya'll


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 22, 2005)

LiftHardVA said:
			
		

> As far as the nitro T3 goes its a great product but not designed for women...DO NOT TAKE!  It wont make you manly its just tribulis and that evil NO2 product combined this wouldn't help you one bit.  The other post was correct it will screw with your cycle big time.  but it could even give you a surge a phyto-estrogens which when you stop taking the product could greatly increase you chances of breast cancer.  And for the DHEA at your age and being female your body is producing all it needs, its old men (30-dead)  that should be taking this hormone, because we stop making at about the age of 21. you will just send it straight to the toilet. Do avoid caffeine  althought it is a great training tool try to avoid while gaining weight instead use it to shed later on.  Then there's Creatine  there are 2 types of creatine in the world today the is Super Pump 250  and everything else.  i work for GNC and taken them all i highly recommend this to anyone and everyone for gaining weight.  just remember the fun of this sport it takes time, alot more time if you don't juice but its much more fun when you've done it on your own.  like every one said eat right!  and what no one else said work out hard thats where the muscle comes from.  if your lost in that area read body for life by bill Phillips (ex CEO of EAS)  just don't buy from eas they became evil and greedy which is why bill left.  i hope all my ranting is useful and good luck.   P.S  I love to see girls my age that are as into the sport as i am.  convince your girlfriends,  a nice body should be bigger than yours forget all the little model boys weighing 110 pounds with the 12 pack  (6muscle6Ribs)yuk


----------

